# We got this surprise this past weekend.



## jaymax00 (Apr 13, 2017)

Took my friend and his wife out this past weekend offshore. It was some kind of rough! The tide was screaming one way and the wind the other. We didn't catch much but Amber caught this 19 " hogfish on a live pinfish set up for grouper!


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 13, 2017)

Let's see if they downloaded


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 13, 2017)

Cool, i had one of those for supper down on Duvall st. Last night.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice catch. We will be down next weekend.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 14, 2017)

^^^^ sounds great man, lets hope the weather works with you. It was bad last weekend and this weekend isn't looking much better.


----------



## trubluau (Apr 14, 2017)

That is some fine eating. I shot these two at the middle grounds last summer. They were studs. The pics look big but not as big as they truly were.


----------



## trubluau (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't know why the pic is sideways. Sorry guys  
Got it fixed


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 14, 2017)

This was a first for me, seeing someone actually catch one on rod and reel. They taste AMAZING! Trubluau those look HUGE!!!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

Hogfish on a pin? Wow!


----------



## trubluau (Apr 15, 2017)

I have never caught one on hook and line but I have some friends that catch them. They use shrimp and a jig head. I've never heard of one being caught on a pinfish. Nicely done!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

trubluau said:


> I have never caught one on hook and line but I have some friends that catch them. They use shrimp and a jig head. I've never heard of one being caught on a pinfish. Nicely done!



Yeah, I've only ever heard of them being caught on shrimp.

How long does it take for you to get to the middle grounds in your ride?


----------



## trubluau (Apr 17, 2017)

I have never gone to the middle grounds in my boat. I could make the trip in mine just haven't ever done it. When I go, I go with a friend of mine on his 36' yellowfin. It's roughly 90 miles from Keaton Beach. About an hour and 45 min boat ride. My boat would take about 2 hours and 30 min to make it out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

Im as green as can be when it comes to salt water and naming species of fish... I have never seen or heard of a hog nose fish but those look mighty fine! 
Congratulations...


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 17, 2017)

^^^Thank you sir, They taste amazing!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 19, 2017)

trubluau said:


> I have never gone to the middle grounds in my boat. I could make the trip in mine just haven't ever done it. When I go, I go with a friend of mine on his 36' yellowfin. It's roughly 90 miles from Keaton Beach. About an hour and 45 min boat ride. My boat would take about 2 hours and 30 min to make it out there.



Cricky that's a fast boat.


----------

